# power service white bottle



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> I know some have said the owners manual says don't use additives .why. Will it really hurt to use anit gell with below zero temps here in Michigan....... has anyone else use it in there cruze ...and problems ..any info would help..thanks''


Many people here seem to use additives. I use the white bottle of PS.. doses doubled up during prolonged <0F weather. No problems, though I only have 6600 miles.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you park outside overnight I would suggest putting some additive in. If you park in a garage I would not worry about it. Back when it was -10 out my garage never got below 10 degrees. By the way, where are you located in Michigan.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I put ps white in every fill up and will switch to grey this summer. It's legalese in the manual. They can't blindly endorse using a fuel additive without significant testing. AMSoil makes a nice line of specific additives as well. I'm going to try some after my ps stock gets burnt. 

cetane boost is a good thing with most US fuel averaging around 44 to 45 cetane in the US according to the infinium report. 50 is the target for our common rails from all the info I can gather, not to mention other perks such as detergants to keep precious injectors clean and added lubrication to your entire fuel system especially if your diesel doesn't have at least 2% biodiesel content. 

Are additives a necessity? Not necessarily. Can they hurt? Absolutely not and may help.

My state for instance mandates 2% biodiesel so lubricity is no concern but if you read the infinium fuel report I posted you'll notice in states that don't require this occasionally there would be a station whose fuel would have a scar rating above 500! Also, depending on where you fill you never quite know how much water or sediment you're getting either. In a perfect world the fuel filter/water seperator would get everything but it's not perfect. I'd prefer not to take my chances with my precision piezio-electric injectors.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would advise to USE addtives all the time ..NOT the stance of non at all ..But what do I know right ...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been using PS (white bottle) since the middle of December (about 4 fillups) and have had no ill effects (12k miles on the car). My plan is to keep using this until the end of Feb. (weather permitting) and then going a few fillups with nothing. Then I will switch over to PS (gray bottle) for my next few fillups. I won't run it all the time, but adding it to a few tanks every couple months shouldn't hurt anything. I'm convinced that if I had not added it when I did, gelling would have occurred. Its been way too cold for too many consecutive days; I like the peace of mind.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Other than on a winter road trip in my Cruze, I never use any additives. My thought is that if you NEEDED to use them, it would say so in the manual. Fuel with no additives by me has been just fine so far and my car has started the same as it always does down to -9F. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've used PS white and silver bottles on every diesel I've owned since buying my first diesel 1984 Rabbit back in 1998. I've used it on Cummins trucks, VW IDI and TDI's of all generations. I'll use it on a Cruze TD when I get one. I started a thread about additives and oil and you can look at that for more opinions. 

I've also heard good things about Stanadyne but I never see it for sale anywhere, and that includes the truck stops where I usually get my diesel to be sure it's turning over on a regular basis instead of sitting in the tank.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been using shell v power and when the forecast is for bitter cold I have used the white PS as well .. So far she's started and ran great all winter


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm using Shell V-Power exclusively. 

It's started every time in -20 weather without the need for any additive supplements. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i fill at whatever station has the open pump


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can be a guinea pig for no additives. 42K miles so far and I've never added anything except the fuel that comes out of the pumps.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

After Luigi's horror story of gelled fuel (in my neck of the woods), I'll take the peace of mind adding a little anti gel when the temps get this cold for consecutive days. I'm sure "most" of the fuel in the Northern states and Canada is sufficient, but I just would rather not gamble. The cost of dealership service, the tow and a day of missed wages > one bottle of PS. Just my $0.02 though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> After Luigi's horror story of gelled fuel (in my neck of the woods), I'll take the peace of mind adding a little anti gel when the temps get this cold for consecutive days. I'm sure "most" of the fuel in the Northern states and Canada is sufficient, but I just would rather not gamble. The cost of dealership service, the tow and a day of missed wages > one bottle of PS. Just my $0.02 though.


But he did have additive in his fuel at the time of the failure if I recall correctly.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> But he did have additive in his fuel at the time of the failure if I recall correctly.


Again, this is just for my peace of mind. Especially since IL is a B20 state. He did have it in the tank. He double the dose as a matter of fact. Sounds like he did everything right.


----------

